# Vinyl Click flooring......any experts out there ?



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2021)

Decided to fit it in the downstairs bathroom.
Floor is asphalt and good condition.
Question is........
Must I use underlay ??
One potential supplier says I must.
Mr Google indicates that IF the floor is level and NOT concrete then its not needed.
Any thoughts from people that know.


----------



## T4tomo (28 Jun 2021)

for the marginal price of the underlay, I'd say it would be much more preferable with it, for insulation of sound and heat purposes if nothing else.

what is the non concrete surface its going onto?

is also nicer on your knees when you are laying it


----------



## Tail End Charlie (28 Jun 2021)

I'd definitely put some down for the reasons above. I'd also use the compressed cardboard type rather than the thin sheet stuff. It'll add about £2.50 per square metre to the materials cost.


----------



## Cycleops (28 Jun 2021)

I used to work in the flooring trade with carpets and carpet tiles but on the sales side. I do know a bit about flooring installation.
The floor has to absolutely level and billiard table smooth otherwise any imperfections will wear through the vinyl.
I would imagine they're recommending underlay as that help with any imperfections. If you don't want to use that and your floor is not perfect you'll need to put down a latex self leveling screed.
What do the makers recommend? Loose lay, perimeter stick or a full peel up adhesive? Is it sheet vinyl not tiles?
Seem to remember there might be a problem with vinyl discolouration on Asphalt floors if laid directly, better check that out.
Top tip: If you're laying it yourself cut a paper template first if the area is not too large.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> for the marginal price of the underlay, I'd say it would be much more preferable with it, for insulation of sound and heat purposes if nothing else.
> 
> what is the non concrete surface its going onto?
> 
> is also nicer on your knees when you are laying it


Ahhh but its not marginal.
I only need 4 sq mtrs. The guy tells me I have to buy a roll @£100.....thats more than the flooring will cost.


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2021)

Cycleops said:


> I used to work in the flooring trade with carpets...


I hear you were very popular with certain sicilian clients.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I'd definitely put some down for the reasons above. I'd also use the compressed cardboard type rather than the thin sheet stuff. It'll add about £2.50 per square metre to the materials cost.


I will look into that....thanks.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2021)

Decision made.....I will use underlay but find some where I don't need a full roll @ £100.
Thanks all for the advice.


----------



## Cycleops (28 Jun 2021)

For myself I'd rather use the old fashioned lino. Completely green product with no nasties.


----------



## Cycleops (28 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Decision made.....I will use underlay but find some where I don't need a full roll @ £100.


Try a local flooring supplies company who are likely to have some left overs kicking about.


----------



## OldShep (28 Jun 2021)

I’m laying a floor today, yes use something underneath at £100 he’s having a laugh. As said above its much better to kneel on when laying. 
Ask a fitter for an off cut


----------



## Spiderweb (28 Jun 2021)

Screwfix sell suitable underlay cheap


----------



## Buck (28 Jun 2021)

This is what you need @Dave7 Better than the thin foam roll type and will give some insulation to the asphalt so the cold doesn’t strike through. 

https://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Wood-Fibre-Laminate+Wood-Flooring-Underlay---10-03m2-Pack/p/215589


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2021)

Buck said:


> This is what you need @Dave7 Better than the thin foam roll type and will give some insulation to the asphalt so the cold doesn’t strike through.
> 
> https://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Wood-Fibre-Laminate+Wood-Flooring-Underlay---10-03m2-Pack/p/215589


Looks good......thanks.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (28 Jun 2021)

Buck said:


> This is what you need @Dave7 Better than the thin foam roll type and will give some insulation to the asphalt so the cold doesn’t strike through.
> 
> https://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Wood-Fibre-Laminate+Wood-Flooring-Underlay---10-03m2-Pack/p/215589


Yep, that's the stuff I meant.


----------



## newts (28 Jun 2021)

I've just laid quickstep livyn flooring at home with their recommended underlay which was about £40 for 15sq/m roll. Getting the floor flat with self leveling compound is key, quickstep suggest <1mm over 2000mm.


----------

